# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Τραύμα

## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

Η θεραπεία δεν ειναι μακρια αλλα δεν ξερω τι ακριβως συνέβη.Ομως ξερω οτι ειναι μετατραυματικό στρες που ανακυκλώνεται..

Εζησα ενα βίαιο γεγονος σε μικρη ηλικια που δεν μπορεσα να το ελεγξω καλα και δεν το ειπα ποτε,το εκρυψα,και σε καποια φαση ασυνειδητα επηρεασε την σεξουαλικη μου υποσταση.Το κραταω για μένα,ξερω πως μπορω να το λυσω.Ομως ειναι τεραστιο στο κεφαλι μου.Ομως εχω επιγνωση οτι ειναι σκέψη και αν την αποσυνθεση θα την λυσω.Δεν μπορω να το μοιραστω ευκολα,το εχω θαψει.Μαλιστα,την περιοδο που συνεβη,πανω-κατω αλλαξα αποτομα χαρακτηρα με καποιο τρόπο ασυνειδητο με καθόρισε

Απορροφησα τετοια ενταση που με καποιον τροπο επηρεασε την σεξουαλική μου υποσταση.Η σεξουαλικη μου ζωη ειναι δυσλειτουργικη επειδη το γεγονος αυτο εχει διεισδυσει στις σεξουαλικες μου σκεψεις και επηρεαζει την φυση της

Μπορω να σπασω εναν κυκλο μετατραυματικού στρες τοσο ισχυρό ώστε να μπορεί να επηρεαζει βιολογικες λειτουργιες?

----------


## boo

καλημερα σαπουνακι
δε ξερω τι ακριβως σου εχει συμβει θα σου πω για μενα.πριν 10 χρονια περιπου υπεστη βιασμο 2 φορες απο την τοτε σχεση μου.με εχει επηρεασει πολυ σεξουαλικα.δε προκειται να μπω σε λεπτομεριες.μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο το ειχα θαψει μεσα μου.τωρα αρχιζω να το ξεθαβω και προσπαθω να καταλαβω ποσο με εχει επηρεασει σε μια προσπαθεια να αλλαξω την επιδραση που εχει πανω μου.
πιστευω οτι αλλαζει ομως αυτη η κατασταση.θελει δουλεια.ειμαι σιγουρη πως ενας ψυχολογος βοηθαει σε αυτα.αλλα προσωπικα ντρεπομαι να το συζητησω με τον οποιοδηποτε
αν εχεις ξεπερασει αυτο το σταδιο της ντροπης μιλα σε καποιον ειδικο.

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

Πολύ δύσκολη η εμπειρία σου boo,πιστευω πως μπορείς να το ξεπεράσεις,και ευτυχώς από τον τρόπο που γράφεις φαινεται πως κι εσύ το πιστεύεις.Εμένα ειναι άλλης φυσης τραυμα,που λειτουργησε για παρα πολύ καιρο εμμεσα σε πολυ μικρη ηλικία(διχως να καταλαβαινω πως και γιατί και αναπτυχθηκε μονο του,και αντιλαμβάνομαι πλήρως αυτό που λες για το στάδιο της ντροπής γιατί υποσυνειδητα με σαμποτάρει ακομα και οταν το επεξεργάζομαι μόνος μου)

----------


## boo

θες να γινεις λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενος ως προς το τι συνεβη?

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

Δεν ξέρω.Πόνεσα παρα πολυ αν και ημουν παρατηρητής.Είναι σαν να μπήκα μεσα μεσω της εντασης.Θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου σε πολλες θέσεις και ενα παραξενο βαρυ συναισθημα σαν να με τραβαει κάτω βαρυτητα και να συνθλιβομαι.Δεν ξερω τι ακριβως επαθα εκεί.Έχω συγκεχυμένη μνήμη

Εχω καποιου ειδους ενοχες γιατι ενοιωθα αδυναμος να σταματησω κάτι που ηθελα,και επρεπε να μπορουσα γιατι ειχα πολυ ασχημο προαίσθημα.Αυτο ευτυχως δεν επαληθευτηκε,ομως και παλι,για καποιο λογο νοιωθω σαν να επαληθευτηκε,σαν να επρεπε να το εχω σταματήσει.

----------


## boo

παρατηρητης σε τι?

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να ανοιχτώ εδώ πέρα σε δημοσια θέα..
Θα μου πεις γιατι ανοιξα το θεμα τοτε?Γίνομαι αντιφατικός και κουράζω

Ναι,αλλά δεν μου είναι εύκολο ..γαμώτο,πρεπει να το πω ομω.Απλά δεν ξερω τι κρυβεται εκεί.Δεν ξερω τους ακριβεις λογους που το κρύβω.
Μέχρι να γινει αυτό,ήμουν πολύ εξωστρεφής και ζωηρός σαν παιδί,μετα εγινα μυστικοπαθής και διστακτικός,και εσωστρεφής.

Για καποιο λόγο οταν συνεβη,πιστευα οτι δεν επρεπε να το μάθει κανείς.Για ένα-δυο μερες ήταν σαν να ημουν ημιζαλισμένος,κατι μου ειχε δημιουργησει κατι χωρίς να ξερω τι

----------


## andreas86

Σαπουνακι!! βγαινεις και σε αφρολουτρο??? χαχα πλακα κανω για να σε κανω να ξεχαστεις λιγο!! Οσο αφορα το προβλημα σου πηγαινε σε καποιον ιδικο μη το αφηνεις να σε τρωει!!

----------


## SeDiatetagmeniYphresia

Αυτό που έχεις, το ξέρει ότι το έχεις, ή τζάμπα σε ενοχλεί; 

Μήπως δεν ξέρεις να "περιγράψεις" σωστά την κατάσταση; Θες να ξαναπροσπαθήσεις; Μήπως δεν υπάρχει τίποτα και βασανίζεις το μυαλό σου άδικα; Το έχει πάθει πολύς λαός, ειδικά τελευταία, αλλά και από χρόνια, ξέρεις. Όταν νόμιζαν ότι ψηφίζανε Ανδρέα και τους έβγαινε Χούντα, το πάθανε και το 1967 και το 2009 και κάποτε άλλοτε αλλά δεν το έμαθαν ακόμα, σαν και σένα. Εμ, λαός που δε μαθαίνει από το ιστορικό του.

----------

